# Purina ONE?



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We fed purina one lamb and rice to our previous golden for 11 years with no problems.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue and Oakly have been on it for a couple of years and I've had no issues. I had to switch from Nutro which seemed to have too much protein for their systems.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool, good to know  I know Goldens tend to react to food more often than many dogs, so it's good to hear they can do well on it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had Lib PurinaOne since she was about 10 weeks old until just very recently... Lexi has been on it about the same amount of time...
I switched over to Purina Pro...but too many calories and the girls were losing their figures....so back we go...
Sams Club has 44 pounds of Purina One for ~36$...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When I was looking for a lower cost food, I ended up with Diamond Naturals-no corn, wheat or soy. It was $28 for a 40 pound bag, and the dogs did really well on it! I was thinking of going back to Canidae but the more I think about it, the less certain I am.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I use PurinaOne as my emergency food...grocery store two blocks away vs. pet/feed store one hour. My goldens love it and do quite well on it. My allergy dog (rottie) can handle a day or two of it with no ill effects. After hours of studying bags in the aisle (and being viewed as the crazy lady), it appears to be by far the best of an admittedly weak offering. Wellness Whitefish and Sweet Potato is the only one I've found that my rottie can tolerate on a permanent basis.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Purina One gave Daisy terrible gas.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Just some info., they are changing the chicken & rice, lamb & rice, and beef & rice formulas. They are now called "smart blends", they have those meaty looking pieces in them now. Kind of like the Pro Plan shredded blends. I looked and they are listed on the website.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy was on it the first year and a half of her life, when she would eat it. She did ok with it when she would eat it, but she never liked it. Then I just tried her with Beneful, and she seemed to like it for a week, but it gave her leaky butt. It was then that I decided she needed something better. She's been on Blue Buffalo since and has loved it. She _thrives_ on it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, my crew loves Blue Buff!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo DID love Blue Buffalo until his last bag. It was the "new & enhanced" formula - whatever that means. It gave him horrible diarrhea and gas. We moved him to Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul LBP and he's doing great on it. It cost me $36 for a 35 lb bag.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, in case the Chicken Soup foods are something you might be interested in, I DID receive confirmation from their reps that no ethoxyquin is used by them OR their suppliers to preserve their fish meal.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I love the Purina One Lamb and Rice and just recently got one of their smart blends bags. I love it even more now. The only downside Ive found is that while Max will gobble it up dry and meaty bites Franklin will pick out the meaty bites to eat and will 'dig' the food to keep coming down (lebistro feeder...getting replaced soon I hope) just to get the meaty bites...however because Franklin does that Ive noticed that his poo has gotten a bit easier for him, but I worry because Franklin is a dog who cannot have wet food because it gives him horrible runny poo. Its been a week and nothing so far but Ill keep an eye out to see if it makes his poo bad.


----------



## zb90 (Apr 5, 2012)

*bugs in the food*

i found this site after googling "bugs in purina one dog food" and you will find MANY responses. i ahve used the lamb and rice purina one for about 7 years bc my dog does really well on it, but i have now found bugs in 4 bags. first i thought it was a fluke, and i blamed the garage. then i blamed the rubbermaid container i stored it in. now that i've seen so many complaints of the exact thing i think it's the processing. just opened a bag, bought only 10 days ago, checked the expiration date, and there they are~ look like silky webs and little pods that tiny worms hatch out of. returned it to petsmart, bought a smaller bag cuz i can't switch immediatly, the exp date 2013- and there's a pod in there -- i am now researching what to switch to.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Purina One has had a lot of recalls you can look on consumer affairs..scared me! If anything go with pro plan


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

In that price range Pro Pac is one the best out there. Simple chicken meal formula made by the same company that makes Earthborn. Good stuff. 44lb bags at a great price are available.


----------

